# Thread "Dialer ohne Preisinfo und schlafmützige RegTP&q



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

o.g. Thread wurde aus der Rubrik "Dialer und 'Mehrwert'-Nummern allgemein" heute früh entfernt.

Ich würde einfach nur gerne wissen, warum? Die Diskussion war doch sachlich und beleidigt bzw. rechtsverletzt wurde auch niemand!?

Würde nur gerne wissen, was passiert ist. Die Entscheidung der Admins werde ich natürlich akzeptieren.

Grüße,
Gast


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 Juni 2004)

Ja stimmt. Da fehlt eindeutig noch ein "Platzhalter-Kommentar", der die Ursachen für diesen unüblichen Schritt erhellt.
Interessiert mich nämlich auch...

MfG
L.


----------



## Counselor (21 Juni 2004)

Da in diesem Zusammenhang auch Beiträge von mir gelöscht wurden, würde mich der Grund auch interessieren (zumal ich denke, nicht gegen die NUB verstossen zu haben).


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da der GN-Chef aka Abmahn-Anwalt die juristische Keule geschwungen hat. Ist ja auch nicht immer ganz einfach, zwischen der Funktion als Organ der Rechtspflege und der als Organ der Mehrverdiener zu unterscheiden   

Mitleser


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 Juni 2004)

Mitleser schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da der GN-Chef aka Abmahn-Anwalt die juristische Keule geschwungen hat. Ist ja auch nicht immer ganz einfach, zwischen der Funktion als Organ der Rechtspflege und der als Organ der Mehrverdiener zu unterscheiden
> 
> Mitleser



Er sollte sich wohl eher auf seine organische Funktion als Mehrverdiener konzentrieren.
Als "Organ der Rechtspflege" attestiere ich ihm nämlich ein vollständiges moralisches "Organversagen".

MfG
L.


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 Juni 2004)

Was ist nun? Sitzen die Moderatoren in U-Haft oder liegen geknebelt im Serverraum?
Oder gibt es sogar eine einstweilige-Geheimverfügung, deren Existenz nicht preisgegeben werden darf, da sonst eine "Vertragsstrafe" droht?
Wenn das so ist, dann bitte ich einen Moderator mal unauffällg abwechselnd mit dem linken und dem rechten Auge, den Intro-Takt von Beethovens Nr.9 zu blinzeln. Ich hole dann hilfe.  

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

so langsam wird die Sache höchst merkwürdig.


----------



## sascha (21 Juni 2004)

Der Thread wurde wegen einer möglicherweise falschen Tatsachenbehauptung in einem Beitrag vorläufig zu einer Prüfung in einen geschützten Bereich verschoben. Anlass war eine uns aktuell zugeleitete Beschwerde eines Betroffenen. Gerade angesichts der aktuellen Vorgänge um das Forum können wir uns keinerlei Nachlässigkeiten erlauben und müssen das jetzt einfach mal durchsehen. Bitte dafür bei allen um Verständnis. Ihr bekommt Bescheid, sobald wir mehr wissen.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 Juni 2004)

Danke für die Erläuterung, Sascha.

Mein Vorschlag wäre noch:
Da das wohl garantiert nicht das letzte Mal war, das ein Beitrag prüfungsbedürftig ist, wäre vieleicht ein standartisierter "Platzhalter" nicht verkehrt, welcher an die Stelle des betroffenen Beitrages tritt und über die notwendige Überprüfung des Beitrages informiert.
Diese Information kann ruhig allgemein gehalten sein, wird aber trotzdem dämpfend auf Konspirationstheoretiker (/me/too  ) und Zensurschreier wirken.

MfG
L.


----------



## sascha (21 Juni 2004)

Danke für die Anregung stalker. Wir werden das mal durchsprechen.


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2004)

So ein gewisses Zensurpotential wird dem Forum wohl von außen aufgedrängt, hochgradig unfreiwillig aus Sicht der Betreiber, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Ich kann einmal ohne Bezug zu konkreten Aktionen oder Personen auf ein Posting bei Golem verweisen, wo eine Person mit unerschöpflichen Finanzmitteln angeblich 100.000 Euro zur Unterstützung von Aktionen gegen dieses Forum spenden will.

Egal, ob die Summe nun in echt gezahlt wurde oder nicht, man erkennt das Potential. Das Forum wurde als privates Projekt gestartet, um im Interesse der Öffentlichkeit Transparenz zu schaffen in einem Bereich, in dem geschäftliche Interessen eher die Undurchsichtigkeit erhalten wollen.

Die Betreiber bewiesen viel Geschick und Mut, das Forum zum heutigen Ansehen zu entwickeln. Den Nutzen hatte viele Betroffene, die Risiken bleiben in privater, ehrenamtlicher Hand. Das verdient Respekt.

Insofern gibt es keinen Grund, an der gemeinnützigen Motivation aller Aktiven hier zu zweifeln, aber man muss wohl damit leben, keine juristisch auswertbaren Angriffsflächen zu bieten und problematische Formulierungen jeder Art vermeiden.

Ich setze aber fest darauf, dass eine freie Meinungsäußerung weiterhin in diesem Land erlaubt ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Juni 2004)

Franz schrieb:
			
		

> Autor: Franz
> Datum: 31.05.04 13:22
> 
> Endlich mal einer der den möchtegern Verbraucherschützern mit ihren illegalen Foren zeigt wo´s lang geht.
> ...



:vlol:

Eine Steuerbescheinigung erhält der aber dafür nicht - Rechtsanwälte sind nicht gemeinnützig!

Wobei niemand hier _Zechpreller (also Menschen die einen Dialer nutzen und dann für die Nutzung des Contents nicht bezahlen wollen)_ unterstützen möchte.


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist nun? Sitzen die Moderatoren in U-Haft oder liegen geknebelt im Serverraum?


Sorry, aber Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass mich mein Arbeitgeber auch ab und an sehen will damit er mir dafür das Geld gibt, das hier ins Forum fließt. Aber dem von Sascha ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Grundsätzlich gilt:
Es gibt Verpflichtungen aufgrund der deutschen Gesetzeslage, deren wir uns nicht entziehen können. Das kann (und hat auch schon mehrfach) dazu geführt, dass wir Artikel oder auch ganze Threads rausnehmen müssen. Damit müssen wir leben und das können wir eigentlich auch recht gut.


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 Juni 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker2002 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passt scho, das ist ja alles in Ordnung so.  
Wenn ihr aus meinem Vorschlag, wie man die (temporäre oder permanente) Sperrung von Beiträgen kommunizieren könnte, etwas Anwendbares machen könnt, dann haben sich solche Threads eh erstmal erledigt.

MfG
L.


----------



## Counselor (29 Juni 2004)

Zwar etwas OT: Da aber auch hier immer wieder Verstösse gegen die NUB vorkommen als Warnung das Vorgehen von Teltarif gegen einen User (Teltarif hat weit über 1000 Postings eines Users gelöscht und den Zugang gesperrt; Bearbeitungsgebühr pro Posting € 225 netto):

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-feedback/1233-30.html


----------

